# tbt needs to create an established system



## piichinu (Mar 4, 2016)

what tbt needs is a bicameral legislative system in order to effectively fulfill or heed the desires of the general public

this constitutes 2 groups: the staff and the members of the site in which the members are able to _openly_ suggest and discuss ideas and have those ideas be entertained by the staff, rather than immediately being shot down under false pretenses or egotism. 

i resolve to push the implementation of a system like this as a means of preservation and/or improvement of the site's quality and levels member satisfaction, with the backing of my fellow constituents, as it should be, of course. 

a more congressional and less barbaric and loose system than the one currently established would be ideal, thank you.


----------



## Chris (Mar 4, 2016)

There is nothing wrong with people trying to discuss something, but a certain thread is being discussed when the users lack the full knowledge to completely comprehend the situation and the decision that was made and it I am not going to be writing it out in detail as it's not something you all need to know. It was an argument where all complaints were flawed due to lack of knowledge, so it's closed to avoid needless fighting. And if this thread turns into a discussion of that thread this one too will be locked. 

If people wish to continue discussing the topic of time limits on bumps (and wish to repeat their comments regarding this in particular in order to get an answer on it) feel free. Just if you're going to use threads as examples then use ones that were locked specifically for that reason rather than one that has a deeper reason that you don't have the necessary information to comment on.


----------



## Esphas (Mar 4, 2016)

Tina said:


> There is nothing wrong with people trying to discuss something, but a certain thread is being discussed when the users lack the full knowledge to completely comprehend the situation and the decision that was made and it I am not going to be writing it out in detail as it's not something you all need to know. It was an argument where all complaints were flawed due to lack of knowledge, so it's closed to avoid needless fighting. And if this thread turns into a discussion of that thread this one too will be locked.
> 
> If people wish to continue discussing the topic of time limits on bumps (and wish to repeat their comments regarding this in particular in order to get an answer on it) feel free. Just if you're going to use threads as examples then use ones that were locked specifically for that reason rather than one that has a deeper reason that you don't have the necessary information to comment on.



this thread didnt mention those threads at all, theres no link and you should stop trying to make it seem as such

however, since you clearly have some unresolved issues with those threads in question, then lets discuss it. please explain to me whats wrong with setting a time limit for a thread to be considered old, when it would just save the forum from useless clutter, e.g. repeat threads? and why, if there is nothing wrong with the suggestion, would it be locked?


----------



## Chris (Mar 4, 2016)

Esphas said:


> this thread didnt mention those threads at all, theres no link and you should stop trying to make it seem as such
> 
> however, since you clearly have some unresolved issues with those threads in question, then lets discuss it. *please explain to me whats wrong with setting a time limit for a thread to be considered old, when it would just save the forum from useless clutter, e.g. repeat threads?*



Nothing at all, actually. I'm open to the idea.


----------



## Esphas (Mar 4, 2016)

Tina said:


> Nothing at all, actually. I'm open to the idea.



then dont lock the thread, simple as. because thats what it was there to discuss, no matter what the thread is based upon


----------



## seliph (Mar 4, 2016)

Tina said:


> There is nothing wrong with people trying to discuss something, but a certain thread is being discussed when the users lack the full knowledge to completely comprehend the situation and the decision that was made and it I am not going to be writing it out in detail as it's not something you all need to know. It was an argument where all complaints were flawed due to lack of knowledge, so it's closed to avoid needless fighting. And if this thread turns into a discussion of that thread this one too will be locked.
> 
> If people wish to continue discussing the topic of time limits on bumps (and wish to repeat their comments regarding this in particular in order to get an answer on it) feel free. Just if you're going to use threads as examples then use ones that were locked specifically for that reason rather than one that has a deeper reason that you don't have the necessary information to comment on.



If users "lack the full knowledge to comprehend the situation" then perhaps explain the situation rather than locking threads when people have harmless questions about said situation and thus frustrating the userbase. Also if the base point of a thread still stands, what's the point in locking a thread just because the example didn't fit? There's still no knowledge of bumping time limits, and now you're asking for a third thread on the exact same topic to be made? Why not just answer the question in one of the already made threads?

Also if you locked the thread because you _thought_ someone was just trying to get their post count up (which is such a deep meaning btw) why not post that in your locking post, rather than just "Please do not bump old threads"?


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 4, 2016)

Tina said:


> If people wish to continue discussing the topic of time limits on bumps (and wish to repeat their comments regarding this in particular in order to get an answer on it) feel free. Just if you're going to use threads as examples then use ones that were locked specifically for that reason rather than one that has a deeper reason that you don't have the necessary information to comment on.



We're using it as an example because of the perspective that, you the mods, have given us, the users. If you don't want people flipping out over locked threads, then provide more reasoning as to why a lock was made.

Regardless, stop thinking about the bumped thread. That's not the topic here. It's being used as an example because from our perspective it was unfairly unlocked. Even without that example, literally pretend that bumped thread never happened because you seem to be way too caught up over it, the idea itself is solid and you're avoiding it for whatever reason, stop making something out of nothing.

Look at it as an investment - make the standard and save yourself the trouble, or don't and this will probably happen again at some point in the future.


----------



## Chris (Mar 4, 2016)

nvll said:


> Also if you locked the thread because you _thought_ someone was just trying to get their post count up (which is such a deep meaning btw) why not post that in your locking post, rather than just "Please do not bump old threads"?



I already stated above this thread will be locked if you try to continue that particular discussion. 

But, in response to that last comment, we keep commentary like that private between the staff and the user. I brought it up in the thread because you all thought the situation was a lot more simplistic than it actually was and were drawing wrong conclusions from it.


----------



## Esphas (Mar 4, 2016)

Tina said:


> *I already stated above this thread will be locked if you try to continue that particular discussion. *
> 
> But, in response to that last comment, we keep commentary like that private between the staff and the user. I brought it up in the thread because you all thought the situation was a lot more simplistic than it actually was.



then dont start the discussion, because the thread wasnt about anything that you posted about. dont post that if youre not going to expect a response, especially if its unrelated to the topic at hand


----------



## Bowie (Mar 4, 2016)

This is an Animal Crossing forum. Chill.


----------



## seliph (Mar 4, 2016)

Tina said:


> I already stated above this thread will be locked if you try to continue that particular discussion.
> 
> But, in response to that last comment, we keep commentary like that private between the staff and the user. I brought it up in the thread because you all thought the situation was a lot more simplistic than it actually was and were drawing wrong conclusions from it.



Alright fine but you brought the topic back up in the first place, you can't blame people for responding to something you brought up lmao.
The original post was nameless and exampleless. Even if it was a vague post about you, _you_ made this thread about that.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bowie said:


> This is an Animal Crossing forum. Chill.



You are contributing nothing please leave


----------



## cIementine (Mar 4, 2016)

boohoo, someone closed a thread.
I thought it was already clear that we are trapped and controlled by this forum's regulations and regimes, not empowered by them. Just go with the flow!


----------



## Esphas (Mar 4, 2016)

pumpkins said:


> boohoo, someone closed a thread.
> I thought it was already clear that we are trapped and controlled by this forum's regulations and regimes, not empowered by them. Just go with the flow!



funny thing is though, no rules were broken. or at least not relating to any thread we were upset about


----------



## Bowie (Mar 4, 2016)

nvll said:


> You are contributing nothing please leave



No.

This is ridiculous. This is a forum for people to chat with Animal Crossing players and have fun. It isn't some kind of government body or posh organisation. Don't treat it like one. We're all here to have fun. If you're not having fun, nobody wants you here. Bye!


----------



## seliph (Mar 4, 2016)

pumpkins said:


> boohoo, someone closed a thread.
> I thought it was already clear that we are trapped and controlled by this forum's regulations and regimes, not empowered by them. Just go with the flow!



No one's mad about the closed threads oh my god lol.
We're just wondering why it took multiple threads for a question and suggestion to be actually seen as a question and suggestion, and actually be answered properly.


----------



## Esphas (Mar 4, 2016)

nvll said:


> No one's mad about the closed threads oh my god lol.
> We're just wondering why it took multiple threads for a question and suggestion to be actually seen as a question and suggestion, and actually be answered properly.



this kind of behavior out of forum staff is really counterproductive and not progressive in the least. to ensure this forum is the best experience possible for the users, suggestions need to be seen for what they are; suggestions


----------



## ZetaFunction (Mar 4, 2016)

Honestly I don't see what's wrong with posting suggestions...?
The mods are probably shooting them all down with an immediate "hell no" because they all likely have a full plate and don't have the time to implement those suggestions, when in reality only a small number of users actually want it.
This all boils down to the fact that TBT is a massive site with a ****ton of members, and only a few mods/admins who all aren't on the exact same page.

This discussion is important, I agree, but making the mods feel shtty over the past isn't going to help the future.  Point out the things they did wrong, let them see it, and walk away.  I see so many important things you guys are mentioning here that do need heard, but y'all seem to be trying to start a flame war.

That's just my opinion.


----------



## Esphas (Mar 4, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> Honestly I don't see what's wrong with posting suggestions...?
> The mods are probably shooting them all down with an immediate "hell no" because they all likely have a full plate and don't have the time to implement those suggestions, when in reality only a small number of users actually want it.
> This all boils down to the fact that TBT is a massive site with a ****ton of members, and only a few mods/admins who all aren't on the exact same page.
> 
> ...



if what were saying makes the mods feel bad, that was not our intention. We are not trying to start a flame war either. id rather you cease the accusation so this thread doesnt get locked, and before it turns into something more harmful than it is. this thread was made to help people, and the site as a whole


----------



## seliph (Mar 4, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> Honestly I don't see what's wrong with posting suggestions...?
> The mods are probably shooting them all down with an immediate "hell no" because they all likely have a full plate and don't have the time to implement those suggestions, when in reality only a small number of users actually want it.
> This all boils down to the fact that TBT is a massive site with a ****ton of members, and only a few mods/admins who all aren't on the exact same page.
> 
> ...



Sure @ the first thing (though I think suggestions should be explained _why_ they're shot down rather than just a "hell no") but who's starting a flame war?
Being blunt in your response isn't the same as someone trying to start something. If I made Tina feel ****ty then my bad, but I'm mainly just confused as to why the situation was handled how it was.


----------



## piichinu (Mar 4, 2016)

Bowie said:


> No.
> 
> This is ridiculous. This is a forum for people to chat with Animal Crossing players and have fun. It isn't some kind of government body or posh organisation. Don't treat it like one. We're all here to have fun. If you're not having fun, nobody wants you here. Bye!



woah dude, lets breathe now....................................


----------



## Esphas (Mar 4, 2016)

nvll said:


> Sure @ the first thing (though I think suggestions should be explained _why_ they're shot down rather than just a "hell no") but who's starting a flame war?
> Being blunt in your response isn't the same as someone trying to start something. If I made Tina feel ****ty then my bad, but I'm *mainly just confused as to why the situation was handled how it was.*


exactly. it should be safe to post your suggestions, and to state your opinion and not get it shot down as soon as its sent. however as it stands, this is not the case


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 4, 2016)

The one thing that really bothers me is that today I learned that certain things are "generally up to moderator discretion in the moment." I don't like that each moderator handles problems the way that they seem fit. Say two members both break the same rule and a different mod handles each problem. One member gets a warning and the other gets an infraction. How is that fair? Shouldn't both people get the same punishment?


----------



## Esphas (Mar 4, 2016)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> The one thing that really bothers me is that today I learned that certain things are "generally up to moderator discretion in the moment." I don't like that each moderator handles problems the way that they seem fit. Say two members both break the same rule and a different mod handles each problem. One member gets a warning and the other gets an infraction. How is that fair? Shouldn't both people get the same punishment?



exactly. its unjust and nothing short of corrupt. they need to decide infractions and warnings as a collective, as to avoid favoritism and of the like, and let the people know whats going on so they arent left in the dark. if they dont, it just leads to more problems. there are no advantages, and everyone loses out


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 4, 2016)

I haven't gotten any warnings or infractions (yet), but I hope if I'm ever in trouble, I get one of the nicer mods handling my issue. I'm in trouble if it's someone who doesn't like my posts...  Unfortunately, I'm not friends with any of them.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Mar 4, 2016)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> I haven't gotten any warnings or infractions (yet), but I hope if I'm ever in trouble, I get one of the nicer mods handling my issue. I'm in trouble if it's someone who doesn't like my posts...  Unfortunately, I'm not friends with any of them.



I don't like the fact that you have to be best friends with the mods to be exempt from harsh punishments.
It honestly makes no sense...


----------



## seliph (Mar 4, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> I don't like the fact that you have to be best friends with the mods to be exempt from harsh punishments.
> It honestly makes no sense...



I'm glad more people realize that this is totally a thing


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 4, 2016)

I think the mods are overworked, though I do find it frustrating how many threads get closed unnecessarily by Tina. No offence, but unless a thread is spam there's really no reason to close it. Beats someone having to open another one to say something relevant.

...

inb4 this thread gets closed


----------



## Esphas (Mar 4, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> I think the mods are overworked, though I do find it frustrating how many threads get closed unnecessarily by Tina. No offence, but unless a thread is spam there's really no reason to close it. Beats someone having to open another one to say something relevant.
> 
> ...
> 
> inb4 this thread gets closed



its extremely frustrating and baffling to say the least when a thread is locked when its contents are relevant to the topic, and because of it the suggestion is left behind because a mod doesnt like whats being posted. its not harming anyone, and in fact id go as far as to say locking the thread hurts the site and hurts more people than it helps, especially when a discussion is wholly civil


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 4, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> I think the mods are overworked, though I do find it frustrating how many threads get closed unnecessarily by Tina. No offence, but unless a thread is spam there's really no reason to close it. Beats someone having to open another one to say something relevant.
> 
> ...
> 
> inb4 this thread gets closed



I think there needs to be a bit mre consistency within the mods, like set up a rule with a time limit like 6 months or something of the like (just an example)
And just guidelines for them to follow that they all agree with so we don't suddely get a bunch of random things going on.


----------



## seliph (Mar 4, 2016)

Esphas said:


> its extremely frustrating and baffling to say the least when a thread is locked when its contents are relevant to the topic, and because of it the suggestion is left behind because a mod doesnt like whats being posted. its not harming anyone, and in fact id go as far as to say locking the thread hurts the site and hurts more people than it helps, especially when a discussion is wholly civil



It's the worst when a thread's locked for (what looks like) no reason and there isn't a post explaining why the thread was locked. Sure drama and flame wars are easy to see but sometimes it seems like literally nothing happened, and whatever it is isn't going to stop if people don't know what locked the thread in the first place.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 4, 2016)

It's particularly frustrating when the thread gets locked and when a bunch of questions rise up about it - we're told that we don't know all the details but all the details remain unshared.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 4, 2016)

Universaljellyfish said:


> I think there needs to be a bit mre consistency within the mods, like set up a rule with a time limit like 6 months or something of the like (just an example)
> And just guidelines for them to follow that they all agree with so we don't suddely get a bunch of random things going on.



Seems odd to even have the option of bumping old threads if it's such a big deal, lol. Just going to openly say I bumped this old thread: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...Service-(PM-me-if-you-want-to-use-this)/page2


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 4, 2016)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> The one thing that really bothers me is that today I learned that certain things are "generally up to moderator discretion in the moment." I don't like that each moderator handles problems the way that they seem fit. Say two members both break the same rule and a different mod handles each problem. One member gets a warning and the other gets an infraction. How is that fair? Shouldn't both people get the same punishment?



I got a warning for saying something that I, and many other people, have said 100 times....unfair imo


----------



## ZetaFunction (Mar 4, 2016)

nvll said:


> It's the worst when a thread's locked for (what looks like) no reason and there isn't a post explaining why the thread was locked. Sure drama and flame wars are easy to see but sometimes it seems like literally nothing happened, and *whatever it is isn't going to stop if people don't know what locked the thread in the first place.*



This so much.
There's a ton of people on here who are new who don't read the rules and FAQ sections before posting and contributing a lot, which is why there's always people asking millions of questions in the Bell Tree HQ; yet the mods expect everyone to know the rules inside and out, including the ones that do/don't exist?

Just look at Re-Tail. When I first joined, no one was allowed to buy/sell for TBT bells there.  And yet... I'd occasionally see it, and everyone said it was allowed.  So I'd always buy/sell for TBT bells there (since I was poor in IGB), and it was so confusing because... it said that it wasn't allowed, yet it was?...  I just think it's a lack of cohesion on the mods part for not having rules set in stone so people aren't confused.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 4, 2016)

On one of the other forums I visit, threads are automatically locked after so many months. I wonder if that could be an option here?


----------



## seliph (Mar 4, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> This so much.
> There's a ton of people on here who are new who don't read the rules and FAQ sections before posting and contributing a lot, which is why there's always people asking millions of questions in the Bell Tree HQ; yet the mods expect everyone to know the rules inside and out, including the ones that do/don't exist?
> 
> Just look at Re-Tail. When I first joined, no one was allowed to buy/sell for TBT bells there.  And yet... I'd occasionally see it, and everyone said it was allowed.  So I'd always buy/sell for TBT bells there (since I was poor in IGB), and it was so confusing because... it said that it wasn't allowed, yet it was?...  I just think it's a lack of cohesion on the mods part for not having rules set in stone so people aren't confused.



Exactly that too! From what I know you can ask for TBT in Re-Tail if you're also accepting IGB. But I'm also seeing that thread in the TBT Marketplace auctioning off villagers and I'm like shouldn't that be in the Villager Trading Plaza? Should I report it? Who knows I don't anymore


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 4, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> This so much.
> There's a ton of people on here who are new who don't read the rules and FAQ sections before posting and contributing a lot, which is why there's always people asking millions of questions in the Bell Tree HQ; yet the mods expect everyone to know the rules inside and out, including the ones that do/don't exist?
> 
> Just look at Re-Tail. When I first joined, no one was allowed to buy/sell for TBT bells there.  And yet... I'd occasionally see it, and everyone said it was allowed.  So I'd always buy/sell for TBT bells there (since I was poor in IGB), and it was so confusing because... it said that it wasn't allowed, yet it was?...  I just think it's a lack of cohesion on the mods part for not having rules set in stone so people aren't confused.



There's a lot of rules the community has formed that are communicated through mind waves like trading forum Bells for in-game Bells being on the TBT forum. 

I love it when threads go a bit crazy like this.


----------



## Esphas (Mar 4, 2016)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> On one of the other forums I visit, threads are automatically locked after so many months. I wonder if that could be an option here?



great idea! too bad due to a moderators distaste for where the idea spurred from (which was their mistake/false information), they wont allow that discussion to be continued


----------



## Hermione Granger (Mar 4, 2016)

I noticed that lately mods just close threads without any explanation. I don't expect them to fully explain why they close things, but some times the threads they close don't seem like they're bad at all? I understand the obvious spam threads, but I've seen some threads get shut down for no reason. Of course, no explanation generates many questions which aren't always answered. 

As for the whole "this is an AC forum!!" argument, yeah, you are right, the purpose of this site _is_ Animal Crossing. But it's more than that; it's about the way things are handled apart from the ~AC~ theme.


----------



## seliph (Mar 4, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> I love it when threads go a bit crazy like this.



The great thing is is it hasn't even gone crazy, we're actually all agreeing with each other it's kind of beautiful lmao


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 4, 2016)

Hermione Granger said:


> I noticed that lately mods just close threads without any explanation. I don't expect them to fully explain why they close things, but some times the threads they close don't seem like they're bad at all? I understand the obvious spam threads, but I've seen some threads get shut down for no reason. Of course, no explanation generates many questions which aren't always answered.
> 
> As for the whole "this is an AC forum!!" argument, yeah, you are right, the purpose of this site _is_ Animal Crossing. But it's more than that; it's about the way things are handled apart from the ~AC~ theme.



Explanations would be nice. What would also be nice is if they'd just leave some sort of message, even a one-word explanation so we could see who it was locking the threads. Then we could see if there's a certain moderator who is just a little too trigger-happy with closing threads.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 4, 2016)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> On one of the other forums I visit, threads are automatically locked after so many months. I wonder if that could be an option here?



Is that after creation or after the last post?

I really like the latter.


----------



## Heyden (Mar 4, 2016)

when i got my ban recently i tried to contact mods bc it was actually really unfair and i dont think i ever got a reply :/


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 4, 2016)

nvll said:


> Exactly that too! From what I know you can ask for TBT in Re-Tail if you're also accepting IGB. But I'm also seeing that thread in the TBT Marketplace auctioning off villagers and I'm like shouldn't that be in the Villager Trading Plaza? Should I report it? Who knows I don't anymore



Justin told me I (used to) send in too many "post quality" reports. He said most of the things I reported weren't against the rules. Since I don't really understand that very well, I've stopped all together. I thought I was helping, but I was wrong. So...I don't know what's what. LOL

- - - Post Merge - - -



That Zephyr Guy said:


> Is that after creation or after the last post?
> 
> I really like the latter.



5 or 6 months after the last post, it gets locked because it's not active anymore.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Mar 4, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> There's a lot of rules the community has formed that are communicated through mind waves like trading forum Bells for in-game Bells being on the TBT forum.
> 
> I love it when threads go a bit crazy like this.



TBT for IGB exchange has always been a thing; buying/selling with TBT in Re-Tail and buying/selling with IGB in TBT Marketplace used to apparently not be allowed (yet it was??)

I know this won't happen, but the general guides/FAQs just need a massive update, and maybe a link to them automatically PM'd to every new user.  That way the rules are clear and concise and we don't have to even discuss this.


----------



## Esphas (Mar 4, 2016)

Hermione Granger said:


> I noticed that lately mods just close threads without any explanation. I don't expect them to fully explain why they close things, but some times the threads they close don't seem like they're bad at all? I understand the obvious spam threads, but I've seen some threads get shut down for no reason. Of course, no explanation generates many questions which aren't always answered.
> 
> As for the whole "this is an AC forum!!" argument, yeah, you are right, the purpose of this site _is_ Animal Crossing. But it's more than that; it's about the way things are handled apart from the ~AC~ theme.



exactly my point. maybe the members would be happier if they were to be informed about whats happening, rather than the 'im a moderator assume this lock was just' approach. this applies for warnings, infractions, bans and locks. dont just state what rule it broke, *explain* how it broke that rule in depth, so we arent left wondering what we did wrong, or what was wrong with the thread that got banned

and there *should* be sanctions set in stone, instead of leaving things up to 





> moderator discretion in the moment


 because thats the definition of a crooked system


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 4, 2016)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> Justin told me I (used to) send in too many "post quality" reports. He said most of the things I reported weren't against the rules. Since I don't really understand that very well, I've stopped all together. I thought I was helping, but I was wrong. So...I don't know what's what. LOL



Meh. Unless it's definite spam, people don't care much about post quality.


----------



## seliph (Mar 4, 2016)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> Justin told me I (used to) send in too many "post quality" reports. He said most of the things I reported weren't against the rules. Since I don't really understand that very well, I've stopped all together. I thought I was helping, but I was wrong. So...I don't know what's what. LOL



Yeah I just report things that are obviously on the wrong board or just 100% someone being nasty 'cause otherwise I have no idea either LOL.
I just know that reaction images aren't allowed by themselves, even though some people get away with it


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 4, 2016)

95% chance when I come back this thread will have been locked.

#lowpostquality


----------



## Hermione Granger (Mar 4, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> 95% chance when I come back this thread will have been locked.
> 
> #lowpostquality



It will if you keep up with these posts. No one is doing anything wrong lol 
We are all just sharing our views of this site, not blatantly bashing anyone.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 4, 2016)

doughssant said:


> when i got my ban recently i tried to contact mods bc it was actually really unfair and i dont think i ever got a reply :/



I've contaced mods about warning / bans / etc and I've never received a reply...


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 4, 2016)

nvll said:


> Yeah I just report things that are obviously on the wrong board or just 100% someone being nasty 'cause otherwise I have no idea either LOL.
> I just know that reaction images aren't allowed by themselves, even though some people get away with it



I thought posting one or two words in a forum where you earn TBT for your posts was a post quality issue. Apparently, that's only true if it's something like, "Me too" or "I agree" or "This." Still, I'm careful to type out a full sentence in case they want to slap _me_ with an infraction.


----------



## N e s s (Mar 4, 2016)

Can we all go back to playing video games


----------



## seliph (Mar 4, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> I've contaced mods about warning / bans / etc and I've never received a reply...


Did you report the warnings or did you PM a mod? I think the former works better but if you didn't get a reply at all that's kinda crap :/



Belle of Pripyat said:


> I thought posting one or two words in a forum where you earn TBT for your posts was a post quality issue. Apparently, that's only true if it's something like, "Me too" or "I agree" or "This." Still, I'm careful to type out a full sentence in case they want to slap _me_ with an infraction.



Same like I'm always going "is this post saying enough oh no" before posting anything


----------



## Esphas (Mar 4, 2016)

mods should really ask us before they lock threads. if were unhappy, well tell them. if theres a flame war, ban those users from the thread, but dont ruin it for everyone else


----------



## Oblivia (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi guys.

First, I want to say that there are some very valid points being brought up by some of you, and I do think that there are some topics being touched upon here that warrant further discussion within the staff.  I understand that it can be frustrating when it seems as though things are being handled in a way that's inconsistent, and I will say that we do try to make larger decisions in a way that's consistent and sensible, but there are times when it's difficult to get a full consensus from everyone and whomever is online at the time just acts on something, especially when it seems like a small and/or routine thing that shouldn't warrant a discussion.  I do see how this might seem confusing when you're on the outside looking in and something is done that doesn't seem to make sense, but none of us are perfect and we all try to do the best we can.



Lucanosa said:


> I don't like the fact that you have to be best friends with the mods to be exempt from harsh punishments.
> It honestly makes no sense...



I'm sorry you feel this way and while I don't believe any of the staff intentionally practices favoritism, it's particularly sucky for me to read since I honestly didn't have any friends here on TBT prior to joining the staff (yay reclusion!)  Although I have made a couple of friends since, I can say that I would have absolutely no qualms with doling out punishment to any of them exactly as I would to anyone else who broke the rules.  

As far as everything else goes, all I can say is that it's only natural that we as moderators are going to occasionally make decisions that other people don't agree with, just as there are disputes between members over not seeing eye to eye.  I don't see anything wrong with discussing these things so long as the discussion remains respectful and constructive and isn't an attempt to single out one specific person and make them feel bad.  I also want to say that my inbox is always open if someone desires clarification on anything I've done, or even to drop a suggestion on how to improve the way we do things so long as it's a valid concern and not just "u mods suk" or something of the like.


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 4, 2016)

Esphas said:


> mods should really ask us before they lock threads. if were unhappy, well tell them. if theres a flame war, ban those users from the thread, but dont ruin it for everyone else



As nice as that would be I feel like it would be too much for the mods since they are obviously understaffed. If they decode to keep their numbers then a simple explanation before closing would be nice.


----------



## seliph (Mar 4, 2016)

Esphas said:


> mods should really ask us before they lock threads. if were unhappy, well tell them. if theres a flame war, ban those users from the thread, but dont ruin it for everyone else



I have only seen one mod actually delete posts in order to make a flopped thread good again. Sure the thread was locked while posts were deleted 'cause the inside was a massive **** fest but it was up and running back to normal right after.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 4, 2016)

nvll said:


> Did you report the warnings or did you PM a mod? I think the former works better but if you didn't get a reply at all that's kinda crap :/
> 
> 
> 
> Same like I'm always going "is this post saying enough oh no" before posting anything



I reported the PMs and I emailed them after I got banned


----------



## seliph (Mar 4, 2016)

Oblivia said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> First, I want to say that there are some very valid points being brought up by some of you, and I do think that there are some topics being touched upon here that warrant further discussion within the staff.  I understand that it can be frustrating when it seems as though things are being handled in a way that's inconsistent, and I will say that we do try to make larger decisions in a way that's consistent and sensible, but there are times when it's difficult to get a full consensus from everyone and whomever is online at the time just acts on something, especially when it seems like a small and/or routine thing that shouldn't warrant a discussion.  I do see how this might seem confusing when you're on the outside looking in and something is done that doesn't seem to make sense, but none of us are perfect and we all try to do the best we can.
> 
> ...



u mods suk 

(I'm jk thank you for actually answering and allowing us to reply back to you, bless you)


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 4, 2016)

Ty for reading all of this Oblivia, you the best


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 4, 2016)

Oblivia said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> First, I want to say that there are some very valid points being brought up by some of you, and I do think that there are some topics being touched upon here that warrant further discussion within the staff.  I understand that it can be frustrating when it seems as though things are being handled in a way that's inconsistent, and I will say that we do try to make larger decisions in a way that's consistent and sensible, but there are times when it's difficult to get a full consensus from everyone and whomever is online at the time just acts on something, especially when it seems like a small and/or routine thing that shouldn't warrant a discussion.  I do see how this might seem confusing when you're on the outside looking in and something is done that doesn't seem to make sense, but none of us are perfect and we all try to do the best we can.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for replying and reading through all of this. Please continue to read some of the idead thrown out on this thread for some possible reconsiderations


----------



## scotch (Mar 4, 2016)

Bowie said:


> This is an Animal Crossing forum. Chill.



yea, but there's a lot of issues with it.


----------



## tae (Mar 4, 2016)

Oblivia said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> First, I want to say that there are some very valid points being brought up by some of you, and I do think that there are some topics being touched upon here that warrant further discussion within the staff.  I understand that it can be frustrating when it seems as though things are being handled in a way that's inconsistent, and I will say that we do try to make larger decisions in a way that's consistent and sensible, but there are times when it's difficult to get a full consensus from everyone and whomever is online at the time just acts on something, especially when it seems like a small and/or routine thing that shouldn't warrant a discussion.  I do see how this might seem confusing when you're on the outside looking in and something is done that doesn't seem to make sense, but none of us are perfect and we all try to do the best we can.
> 
> ...



i really wish more mods handled things the way that you do, oblivia. you've always been consistent and i've never seen you close a thread without explaining why you did it. consistency is what tbt needs and hopefully this thread can help bring the important issues to light.


----------



## scotch (Mar 4, 2016)

taesaek said:


> i really wish more mods handled things the way that you do, oblivia. you've always been consistent and i've never seen you close a thread without explaining why you did it. consistency is what tbt needs and hopefully this thread can help bring the important issues to light.



yea, that's why oblivia is the bset.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 4, 2016)

yes just what we need people like me who think they're higher than everyone else



Bowie said:


> This is an Animal Crossing forum. Chill.



nobody here knows how to chill.



Bowie said:


> No.
> 
> This is ridiculous. This is a forum for people to chat with Animal Crossing players and have fun. It isn't some kind of government body or posh organisation. Don't treat it like one. We're all here to have fun. If you're not having fun, nobody wants you here. Bye!



I knew there was a reason I liked you.



nvll said:


> *It's the worst when a thread's locked for (what looks like) no reason and there isn't a post explaining why the thread was locked.* Sure drama and flame wars are easy to see but sometimes it seems like literally nothing happened, and whatever it is isn't going to stop if people don't know what locked the thread in the first place.



Well you have a good point here.



AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> I love it when threads go a bit crazy like this.



ohohohohoh this is nothing oh boy let's see here

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?138325-HELP-ME-RAISE-ANARCHY!!!

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?138337-HELP-ME-RAISE-ANARCHY!!!-PART-2

honestly those two are what i consider the "best of" for crazy threads that I've seen holy hell talk about a **** show



doughssant said:


> when i got my ban recently i tried to contact mods bc it was actually really unfair and i dont think i ever got a reply :/



you used this right: http://www.belltreeforums.com/sendmessage.php



Lucanosa said:


> TBT for IGB exchange has always been a thing; buying/selling with TBT in Re-Tail and buying/selling with IGB in TBT Marketplace used to apparently not be allowed (yet it was??)
> 
> I know this won't happen, but the general guides/FAQs just need a massive update, and maybe a link to them automatically PM'd to every new user.  That way the rules are clear and concise and we don't have to even discuss this.



It wasn't strictly enforced



AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> 95% chance when I come back this thread will have been locked.
> 
> #lowpostquality



not likely except now that I'm posting it will be



Nightmares said:


> I've contaced mods about warning / bans / etc and I've never received a reply...



http://www.belltreeforums.com/sendmessage.php try that



Oblivia said:


> Although I have made a couple of friends since, I can say that I would have absolutely no qualms with doling out punishment to any of them exactly as I would to anyone else who broke the rules.



i know we're acquaintences but are you the one who gave me the infraction then reversed it to a warning because it was just the first post quality issue in months



N e s s said:


> Can we all go back to playing video games



no



Esphas said:


> mods should really ask us before they lock threads. if were unhappy, well tell them. if theres a flame war, ban those users from the thread, but dont ruin it for everyone else



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH OH **** SON THAT'S THE FUNNIEST THING I'VE READ ALL DAY OH MY GOD



enders said:


> yea, but there's a lot of issues with it.



like you tbh it's a joke please don't report


----------



## scotch (Mar 4, 2016)

oath2order said:


> yes just what we need people like me who think they're higher than everyone else
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't care


----------



## Bowie (Mar 4, 2016)

enders said:


> yea, but there's a lot of issues with it.



Nobody should be having issues with an Animal Crossing forum. How much is going on in your life to make you upset over something that happens on an Animal Crossing forum? It doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## seliph (Mar 4, 2016)

Bowie said:


> Nobody should be having issues with an Animal Crossing forum. How much is going on in your life to make you upset over something that happens on an Animal Crossing forum? It doesn't make any sense to me.



You seem upset.


----------



## Celestefey (Mar 4, 2016)

@ oath2order - why are you always so condescending towards everyone when people are just trying to have a discussion? 

If people have a problem with the forums or perhaps the way it is run then they should have a right to talk about it without fearing of people stomping them down. To everyone who keeps telling others to chill - I'm pretty sure most people on here are chill and are aware that it is an Animal Crossing forum, and I am pretty sure most people enjoy using the forum to talk to people and visit other towns and make friends and trade and so on and so forth. But of course I am sure our forum experience could be more enjoyable and so it's only fair that we raise our own opinion to offer some constructive criticism. Yes ultimately the staff make the final decisions, but the users are what make this forum, so I think the staff ought to actually take into consideration some of the suggestions.


----------



## seliph (Mar 4, 2016)

Celestefey said:


> @ oath2order - why are you always so condescending towards everyone when people are just trying to have a discussion?
> 
> If people have a problem with the forums or perhaps the way it is run then they should have a right to talk about it without fearing of people stomping them down. To everyone who keeps telling others to chill - I'm pretty sure most people on here are chill and are aware that it is an Animal Crossing forum, and I am pretty sure most people enjoy using the forum to talk to people and visit other towns and make friends and trade and so on and so forth. But of course I am sure our forum experience could be more enjoyable and so it's only fair that we raise our own opinion to offer some constructive criticism. Yes ultimately the staff make the final decisions, but the users are what make this forum, so I think the staff ought to actually take into consideration some of the suggestions.



The unproblematic fav.

I love how this is one thread where everyone is actually like, peacefully agreeing and discussing things and high fiving and yet someone's still telling people to chill and "stop being upset".
Yeah, this is an Animal Crossing forum, but it's a _forum_, so it's still going to have problems that should be discussed.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Mar 4, 2016)

Bowie said:


> Nobody should be having issues with an Animal Crossing forum. How much is going on in your life to make you upset over something that happens on an Animal Crossing forum? It doesn't make any sense to me.



What do you mean no issues? It is a community that to some is more than just some willy nilly child's game. When you're not in the Animal Crossing threads, you can see that there's a lot of bad qualities to this site that we, as members, are trying to have a discussion about. The fact that control and the way things are being handled here are a lot of times bad does affect someone experience wise.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 4, 2016)

Celestefey said:


> @ oath2order - why are you always so condescending towards everyone when people are just trying to have a discussion?
> 
> If people have a problem with the forums or perhaps the way it is run then they should have a right to talk about it without fearing of people stomping them down. To everyone who keeps telling others to chill - I'm pretty sure most people on here are chill and are aware that it is an Animal Crossing forum, and I am pretty sure most people enjoy using the forum to talk to people and visit other towns and make friends and trade and so on and so forth. But of course I am sure our forum experience could be more enjoyable and so it's only fair that we raise our own opinion to offer some constructive criticism. Yes ultimately the staff make the final decisions, but the users are what make this forum, so I think the staff ought to actually take into consideration some of the suggestions.



Because what tends to happen is people make their threads demanding whatever change they want, harass people who don't think there needs to be anything changed, and basically be the loud vocal minority of whiners.

The amusing bit here is that this has completely devolved from the original topic, which was the "something something bicameral 'i think i'm smart for using big words' legislative system"

- - - Post Merge - - -



nvll said:


> The unproblematic fav.
> 
> I love how this is one thread where everyone is actually like, peacefully agreeing and discussing things and high fiving



so basically circle-jerking.

You just described a circlejerk

which is what this thread was/is


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 4, 2016)

Hermione Granger said:


> It will if you keep up with these posts. No one is doing anything wrong lol
> We are all just sharing our views of this site, not blatantly bashing anyone.



Oh my gosh, I guess the 5% chance of the thread not getting closed actually happened.


Also, thank you, Oblivia for the genuine response - you seem to be the most helpful around here. Justin seems okay from what I've seen (though I'm basing this off of like two screenshots) and Tina just seems trigger-happy closing threads, though for that reason may be really good to contact if there is a serious issue. And all the other moderators I've never even heard of.  XD


----------



## seliph (Mar 4, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Because what tends to happen is people make their threads demanding whatever change they want, harass people who don't think there needs to be anything changed, and basically be the loud vocal minority of whiners.
> 
> The amusing bit here is that this has completely devolved from the original topic, which was the "something something bicameral 'i think i'm smart for using big words' legislative system"
> 
> ...



Not really 'cause we aren't saying exactly the same thing the whole time.
Are you just here to try to start something from nothing or like why are you commenting tbh.

Or are you "****posting" yet again


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 4, 2016)

Irrelevant: Just realised my user title got changed to three dashes. WHO DID THAT?! Meh, I guess it did look a bit strange but I won't change it back since there's probably a reason for this, lol. Still stayed in the 15 character limit though.  

- - - Post Merge - - -

Was intending for that to post merge, to be honest. Doesn't deserve a post of its own.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 4, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Oh my gosh, I guess the 5% chance of the thread not getting closed actually happened.
> 
> 
> Also, thank you, Oblivia for the genuine response - you seem to be the most helpful around here. Justin seems okay from what I've seen (though I'm basing this off of like two screenshots) and Tina just seems trigger-happy closing threads, though for that reason may be really good to contact if there is a serious issue. And all the other moderators I've never even heard of.  XD



lemme sum up the mods and admins

Jeremy - Pays for the site
Justin/Jubs - a noob
Jas0n - Wait he's still a mod?
LaBelleFleur - I think she does Animal Crossing boards mostly
Murray - I see him in IRC and Brewsters
Oblivia - her avatar kind of scares me so i'm not saying anything
Tina - please don't hurt me



nvll said:


> Not really 'cause we aren't saying exactly the same thing the whole time.
> Are you just here to try to start something from nothing or like why are you commenting tbh.
> 
> Or are you "****posting" yet again



Well that's what the OP was before it devolved into whining.



AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Irrelevant: Just realised my user title got changed to three dashes. WHO DID THAT?! Meh, I guess it did look a bit strange but I won't change it back since there's probably a reason for this, lol. Still stayed in the 15 character limit though.



what WAS it


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 4, 2016)

Seriously though, it would have been nice to be notified about this. But hey, not worth making a thread about.

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> lemme sum up the mods and admins
> 
> Jeremy - Pays for the site
> Justin/Jubs - a noob
> ...



Lol, cool! I wonder if Jeremy makes a profit or a loss on this site as it's very busy but it does have an ad banner or two. Maybe he should go crazy with those fancy pop-up ads. Anyway, thanks for the rough idea of who's who.  



oath2order said:


> AnimalCrossingPerson said:
> 
> 
> > Irrelevant: Just realised my user title got changed to three dashes. WHO DID THAT?! Meh, I guess it did look a bit strange but I won't change it back since there's probably a reason for this, lol. Still stayed in the 15 character limit though.
> ...



I can't find the character on the web anymore, which is really annoying. It was a bit less than twice the length of "௵௵௵௵௵௵௵௵௵௵௵௵௵௵௵" and drifted out of the sidebar into my posts.  >


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 4, 2016)

oath2order said:


> what WAS it



Found a screenshot of it!







- - - Post Merge - - -

Bit tricky to see but it extends to the 'T'. Well, it was fairly long indeed and drove Red Cat crazy.


----------



## seliph (Mar 4, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> We're all just lingering on forums so meh. I really think this has gone off-topic now.



Pretty sure that was the point of the long ass reply post that contributed literally nothing but yeah.

****ing dammit Luca you beat me to it


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 4, 2016)

What the heck is going on here?


----------



## Hermione Granger (Mar 4, 2016)

Helloxcutiee said:


> What the heck is going on here?



Clearly, the beginning to the end of this thread so thank you folks for sharing your ideas! See you on the next thread that won't be locked. 

I still think this thread has a point though and I agree with many things but as you can see we _can't_ have nice conversations that don't involve irrelevant posters so this was nice till it lasted.


----------



## Oblivia (Mar 4, 2016)

Since I'm not seeing any new suggestions and this thread has definitely derailed from the original topic, I'm going to go ahead and close it here.  Remember that we do have this thread for site suggestions, and again, my inbox is always open.

Thanks.


----------

